
Facebook users rebelling against clickbait with one of the only tools they have - prostoalex
http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/ct-facebook-rebelling-clickbait-wp-bsi-20160702-story.html
======
unfunco
The title of the article itself is clickbait, and the article underneath "9
key rules for CEOs to live by" is also clickbait.

One quote from the article is: "The way I would define it is, it has a
headline that tries to trick you to read the story and when you get to the
story there's nothing of any substance."

And it ends with: "The results are clear: Clicky headlines attract readers.
The responsibility of journalists is to make sure there's something worth
reading on the other side."

Congratulations Chicago Tribune, you have failed.

~~~
mtmail
The optimist in me hopes the journalist came up with a good headline but it
was changed later by an 'online media specialist' to attract more clicks. In
the HTML I see

    
    
        <meta name="Description" content="Facebook users are fed up with clickbait headlines, and they&apos;re fighting back with one of the only tools at their disposal: the like button." data-meta-updatable/>
    

so the answer might have been in the headline but later cut off.

------
ahazred8ta
TLDR they like-and-then-UNLIKE the offending post, sending a signal to FB's
algorithms.

------
Symbiote
I found the best way was to block links from particular sites from showing up
in my newsfeed.

For example, I clicked "Hide all posts from Buzzfeed".

~~~
oe
That works if the links don't link to a subdomain. For example here in Finland
I can block everything from iltalehti.fi but people share the same stuff from
their mobile site m.iltalehti.fi which cannot be blocked in Facebook.

------
bemmu
Could "one recent paper" be
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.04723](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.04723) ?

------
partiallypro
People have started going to the comment section to explain something is
clickbait. Which is similar to what the account "Saved you a click" does on
Twitter.

The problem is that I don't know if publications see that as a win because
it's "user engagement," but if no one clicks the link because of that comment,
surely they'll see clicks drop off?

------
paulpauper
Clickbait includes generalizations or provocations in the title like 'everyone
thinks..' I see sites like Forbes, Fortune, Qz, Vox also incorporating these
elements, and it's kinda annoying but I guess there is so much content online
these days , that you need to tantalize people to make that all-important
click.

------
rubyfan
Oh the irony

------
spraak
> the Internet equivalent of being force-fed melted Jolly Ranchers by the
> spoonful

I've never heard of being force fed jolly ranchers by the spoonful... not a
very relatable analogy

------
reddytowns
Dislike

------
FullyFunctional
I believe in evolution. At least personally, I feel like I have evolved an
increasing resistance to this garbage. Unfortunately, I also know that it will
at best take a very long time before evolution reaches a critical mass. If
not, email spam would have died long ago.

~~~
personjerry
That's not what evolution is

